# Operating level button - ok to leave in "OUT" position (+4dBu STUDIO) setting?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Greetings!

My setup is as follows:

Sony 9000ES pre-amp feeding an 1124, which in turns feed a pair of Crown CE-2000, both if which are bridged and in turn feeding feed a pair of TC Sounds PA-5000 18" subs.

The 9000 also feeds an Adcom GFA-5500 connected to my mains (Klipsch KLF-30s) and an Adcom GFA-7500 connected to my 4 surrounds and center channel.

My issue is that when I crank up the volume on the pre-amp to just before the clipping LEDs on the 5500 come on (-18 dB on the pre-amp display), I have to use the +4dBu setting on the BFD and set the LFE out @ +2dB on the pre-amp to get the red 0dB LEDs on the BFD to clip on occasion.

If I use the -10dBu HOME setting on the BFD, I have to reduce the LFE out on the preamp to something like -12dB on the pre-amp.

Seems to me my levels are better matched by using the +4dBu setting.

Is this ok?

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this ok?


Yep. The switch simply adjusts the operating levels of the BFD.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Great thanks. I just wanted to make sure since the BFG guide said to always use the "HOME" -10dB setting.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I noticed a few months ago on my BFD one channel was showing a few more leds than the other, I tested both subs and they measured the same SPL. One of my cables had pressed one of the buttons on the back of the BFD and changed it to the +4dBu setting, I changed it back to -10 and the leds for both channels matched again. The SPL readings for the sub in question did not change.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The SPL readings for the sub in question did not change.


That right, it only changes the operating range of the BFD.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

pclausen said:


> My issue is that when I crank up the volume on the pre-amp to just before the clipping LEDs on the 5500 come on (-18 dB on the pre-amp display), I have to use the +4dBu setting on the BFD and set the LFE out @ +2dB on the pre-amp to get the red 0dB LEDs on the BFD to clip on occasion.


I would set the LFE out @ 0 dB etc. Although the BFD doesn't clip right away, I wouldn't let the red LED lit, if you can avoid it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Right on. Thanks guys. Still learning the ins and outs of this 1124. I must say that a BFD is probably the most bang for the buck in audio I have seen in a while.


----------

